# 10 1/2th Annual South Florida Gathering - Pics Added



## dougmays

Here we are....a redo of the 10th Annual South Florida Gathering since pesky Covid-19 got in the way last year!

Date: 11/12-13, 2021
Location: Highland Hammock State Park, Sebring (FL)

I've attached a screenshot of the available sites as of 3:30pm, 3/15/21

Site Booked:
Doug Mays - 81 (Fri-Mon)
Carol & John - 87
Gathering Site - 88

More details to come.....


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  I'm all reserved up..  site 89 Thur. - Sun. ...   And the Gathering site 88  Fri. - Sun .... 

If anybody is thinking about going don't wait till the last minute to reserve your site as they don't last long ...  So if you want to be near the Gathering site (88) ...   BOOK NOW ... 

I am already looking forward to it since last years was canceled .. .


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  I'm all reserved up..  site 89 Thur. - Sun. ...   And the Gathering site 88  Fri. - Sun ....
> 
> If anybody is thinking about going don't wait till the last minute to reserve your site as they don't last long ...  So if you want to be near the Gathering site (88) ...   BOOK NOW ...
> 
> I am already looking forward to it since last years was canceled .. .



I cant agree more.  Camp sites are getting hard to get at any campground.  With covid RV sales went through the roof.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Kinda ways out.

Too early for me to say yes or no.


----------



## Fueling Around

#@$%
We don't start our first snow bird winter in Florida until December.


----------



## dougmays

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Kinda ways out.
> 
> Too early for me to say yes or no.



Understandable! Shoot with this group we normally book 1 month after the previous year's event because everyone is so excited for the next. If you're a tent camper, a few of us book tent sites and others can set up there as well. If you're in an RV.....as said above, this place books quickly. Hope you are able to attend



Fueling Around said:


> #@$%
> We don't start our first snow bird winter in Florida until December.


You can always start early :) Would love to have y'all


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Like the other times we were there, its just a drive for us, not pulling 40'
We are further away now


----------



## roadkill cafe

Going to see if I can secure that weekend off and line up a nurse to take care of Momma. I have a buddy that may come. Sure will be good to see y’all...especially that Brad dude.


----------



## dougmays

Steve! It'll be good to see ya again bud! Brad will likely make an appearance LOL! 

Just checking in with everyone as well, cannot wait till November!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I am so ready..  they are trying to kill me at work...  been close to 6 weeks (12.5 hr days) with only one day off...  so YESSSSS...  I am ready


----------



## dougmays

Yikes! Sounds like it!


----------



## roadkill cafe

Site 92 booked Friday to Sunday. My site 77 got grabbed up.


----------



## dougmays

roadkill cafe said:


> Site 92 booked Friday to Sunday. My site 77 got grabbed up.


Sounds good!


----------



## bobcats110

I have site #82.  Hope we can make it this year.  Soccer always seems to get in the way.


----------



## nimrod

We just booked site 85.  Fla just changed from Reserve America to their own website. It's different...
The sites are defiantly going fast!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Glad you got in just in time...  Yes..  close sites are going fast...  will be good to see y'all ... 

Hoping that anybody who's on the fence about going jumps off it and makes reservations before there are no sites left ...


----------



## orlandosmoking

Damn our immediate area booked solid already! Looks like I'll be getting some extra walking in


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm sure you'll be able to share a site ...  haven't heard from Jeremy ether ....


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm sure you'll be able to share a site ...  haven't heard from Jeremy ether ....


Bringing Tom and Virginia(akaMama) again so need whole site. Going to book 128 Thursday thru Sunday. Closest one left.....


----------



## JckDanls 07

good deal...


----------



## cuckoo4141

Good thing I finally woke up and saw this post! In it at @ number 095!


----------



## nimrod

cuckoo4141 said:


> Good thing I finally woke up and saw this post! In it at @ number 095!


It will be good to see you & Wendy


----------



## dougmays

Hey Everyone! I've been super busy and not on here much but i'm back! Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## dougmays

Happy Monday! With the recent "surge" in the Delta Covid stuff i went to HH's website to check if they had anything on there regarding the current state of affairs....and good news (so far) is that the park seems to be unaffected by the news!!

Keith brought up the idea to me of doing a raffle Saturday after the main dinner.....bringing a <$20 gift (doesn't have to BBQ associated) to the Gathering... And then hand out tickets to everybody and do a drawing after Sat. nights diner?  What does everyone think about that idea?


----------



## dougmays

Another note....you may want to check Reserve America's website to confirm your reservation. I just logged on and they don't have me booked for the gathering but  I have a confirmation email for it. I'm going to call shortly and see what's going on. Curious if anyone else is seeing the same?


----------



## dougmays

FYI...i just spoke with a representative from ReserveAmerica and she told me that RA is no longer handling reservations for HH. She did say that all reservations were transferred to HH but i'm going to call anyway to check. You may want to do the same


----------



## bobcats110

Sounds like fun.  Hoping we won't have our usual soccer conflict this year.  Maybe if so motivated, others can bring additional "door prizes".



dougmays said:


> Happy Monday! With the recent "surge" in the Delta Covid stuff i went to HH's website to check if they had anything on there regarding the current state of affairs....and good news (so far) is that the park seems to be unaffected by the news!!
> 
> Keith brought up the idea to me of doing a raffle Saturday after the main dinner.....bringing a <$20 gift (doesn't have to BBQ associated) to the Gathering... And then hand out tickets to everybody and do a drawing after Sat. nights diner?  What does everyone think about that idea?


----------



## roadkill cafe

dougmays said:


> FYI...i just spoke with a representative from ReserveAmerica and she told me that RA is no longer handling reservations for HH. She did say that all reservations were transferred to HH but i'm going to call anyway to check. You may want to do the same


Same here, Doug. After setting up an account on Florida State Parks reservation site it showed my reservation.


----------



## dougmays

roadkill cafe said:


> Same here, Doug. After setting up an account on Florida State Parks reservation site it showed my reservation.



Ah that's a good idea! I didnt know we could do that


----------



## dougmays

Yep, confirmed my reservation is there also!


----------



## JckDanls 07

So I vote that we do the "door prize giveaway" ...    Everybody bring something of $20 or less...  and it doesn't have to be BBQ related ... We will get double printed tickets and give one to everybody... and then do the drawings after Sat. nights dinner ...  In theory everybody would get something to take home if everybody brings something ...  

It's just around the corner now... Hopefully the park doesn't get shutdown again...  Been looking forward to it for a longggggg time ...


----------



## dougmays

I've got tickets i can bring for the raffle! And i agree...hopefully the park doesnt get shut down again, i keep occasionally checking the HH website for updates.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Doug..  are they the double tickets ??


----------



## nimrod

JckDanls 07 said:


> So I vote that we do the "door prize giveaway" ...    Everybody bring something of $20 or less...  and it doesn't have to be BBQ related ... We will get double printed tickets and give one to everybody... and then do the drawings after Sat. nights dinner ...  In theory everybody would get something to take home if everybody brings something ...
> 
> It's just around the corner now... Hopefully the park doesn't get shutdown again...  Been looking forward to it for a longggggg time ...


Hmm, should we bring a lace Doily or a bottle of JD? Such a dilemma...


----------



## JckDanls 07

nimrod said:


> lace Doily



As long as it's white ...


----------



## cuckoo4141

We are up for the raffle. Used to do this at the popup rally's. Always a good time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

cuckoo4141 said:


> We are up for the raffle. Used to do this at the popup rally's. Always a good time.




That's where I got the idea from...  when I came to Fish Eating Creek ... with the Dutch Oven gang ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Good deal Doug..  are they the double tickets ??


I just checked and they are not double :/ I'll get some off Amazon. 

I just checked HH's website and nothing about closures is on there, so as of now we seem to be good to go for November!! Has anyone decided they want to back out just so we can take role call?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Getting closer and closer...  I am so ready...  been working 12 1/2 hr days with no days off since middle of August (did have one weekend off) ...   

Just checked the web site...  so far no closures ...  

C'mon November....


----------



## dougmays

Those are some long days brother! It'll be good to have some drinks with ya and tell lies :) 

Due to a little less chatter in here I'm guessing we might have a smaller crowd, but hey....the first year it was only going to be Keith and I haha


----------



## orlandosmoking

I'm not getting notifications from smf that anyone is posting in the thread. Just stopped by to make sure this party was still a go.


----------



## JckDanls 07

orlandosmoking said:


> I'm not getting notifications from smf that anyone is posting in the thread. Just stopped by to make sure this party was still a go.




Oh YEAAA..  it's a go..  

with something new..  read here  >>   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ring-post-covid-gathering.306454/post-2251721


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> Oh YEAAA..  it's a go..
> 
> with something new..  read here  >>   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ring-post-covid-gathering.306454/post-2251721


We aren’t getting notifications either.


----------



## carol506

We aren’t getting notifications either.


----------



## dougmays

Check your notification and email settings.....Top right Gear icon


----------



## carol506

Looks like we are going to miss attending this year.  Sold our camper and we were joining a friend in their rv.  Unfortunately they had a family emergency and are currently in Indiana and don’t expect to return for a while.
 We are booked in prime spot 87 if someone wants to take over.  Wish we could be there but no place to sleep.  Email me at [email protected] if you want out site.  Won’t cancel until next week.
We will miss everyone, John very disappointed


----------



## JckDanls 07

AWWWW  Shucks Carol..  that sucks...  but yes..  hold on to the site for now ... 

Getting close now..  I start vaca Fri. ..  Will be camping at Hardee Lakes County Park for a week before Sebring....  Will leave there Thurs. and go straight to Sebring ... 

I also have a few different things I'm going to offer up for the door prizes...


----------



## dougmays

I'm sorry to hear that Carol! You and John will be missed! 

I wanted to do a quick headcount of forum members still attending, i just scrolled back through and it looks like we have: 

 JckDanls 07
 , 

 roadkill cafe
 , 

 nimrod
 , 

 bobcats110
 , 

 cuckoo4141
 , 

 orlandosmoking
  and myself. 

Did I miss anyone? Did i mention anyone who needs to back out? 

I'm debating not bringing my trailer this year, it'll expedite my travel time and if we have a smaller group we might not need it. Instead, I would bring my SweetSmokeQ Barrel Smoker. Thoughts? Does anyone think we need a larger cooking space? Not sure who is or is not bringing their smokers.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Lastly, I haven't heard from our donors/sponsors since before last years event. I was hoping we'd get some contributions for our 10 year but we'll make do! :) 

....more to come


----------



## JckDanls 07

Haven't heard anything from Jeremy ey ?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Haven't heard anything from Jeremy ey ?


Jeramy said he cannot come this year due to a new work position and scheduling


----------



## roadkill cafe

Ughhh, looking like I’m going to have to back out. Really ticks me off. Nurse I had set up to be with momma had to fly back to Jamaica and is unsure if she’ll be back in time. I’ll have to look up which site I have and put it up for grabs. Sorry guys. Doug, tell Brad I’ll miss him.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well..  this is the time I hate while waiting for the Gathering...  when the cancellations start...  

I know life gets in the way and there is nothing that can be done about it... Just sucks we don't get to see one another ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

So with John and Carol not making it.. I assume I'll be the only one there Thurs. night ??


----------



## JckDanls 07

Our trip will start a week early..  we'll be heading to another campground this Thurs. for some fishing and trail riding ... Leave there next Thurs. to head to Sebring ...


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear Steve! But there is always next year! 



 nimrod
 Craig are y'all still planning to come?


----------



## carol506

John couldn’t stand it so he booked a room for us on Saturday night.  Is there going to be a competition or just a group pot luck.  Think he is planning on bringing his mini.


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> John couldn’t stand it so he booked a room for us on Saturday night.  Is there going to be a competition or just a group pot luck.  Think he is planning on bringing his mini.



YEAYYYYY...   I knew he'd figure out a way...   ATTA BOY  John ... 
So far there is no discussion about NOT doing ribs...  So I would say it's a go ... 

I would like to get a head count for Fri. night as for what size ham ??? So please people start chiming in on plans ... 

Lets also not forget the door prize give away ...


----------



## dougmays

Carol - As of now we'll plan for a fun Rib Comp and as always we'll have a potluck style dinner Saturday night. Glad y'all can come!


----------



## dougmays

As Keith said....for anyone that wants to participate we are going to do a giveaway. If you'd like to participate, please bring something worth $20 or less to exchange. I'll bring tickets to divvy up. Participation in this is optional :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I'm not going to make it....D'OH


----------



## cuckoo4141

Keith plans changed and I just booked Thursday so you wouldn't be alone!


----------



## JckDanls 07

cuckoo4141 said:


> Keith plans changed and I just booked Thursday so you wouldn't be alone!



LOL...  I don't feel so all alone now...  See ya there ...


----------



## dougmays

Team work is dream work LOL


----------



## orlandosmoking

Karla and I, Tom and Virginia (AKA Mama) will be there Thursday for the pre party


----------



## smokin peachey

Can’t wait to see the pics y’all always seem to have a good time


----------



## JckDanls 07

Peachey...  That's the plan...  Hopefully everything goes smoothly .. 

With that being said...  I am going to offer to bring essentials needed to make snack sticks (small batch) If anybody is interested and wants to bring untrimmed whole boston butts ...  Please let it be known here by next Wed. ..   I will check the forums on Wed. when I come back to the house to swap out gear... If so I will load up things needed to do the job ...  If no interest I will not bring grinding/stuffing gear ... 

Loading up for first half of vacation now ...


----------



## roadkill cafe

With a heavy heart, it’s done. Site 92 is available for anyone that may want it. Sure going to miss seeing and spending some time with y’all. Hoping the weather holds nice, your campfire keeps ya warm and a great time is had by all. Hopefully I can be there next year. Y’all don’t forget to post lots of pics!


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear Steve, but see you next year brother!

Keith - i'll bring a butt....in years past you asked us to cut them up ahead of time, not this time?

Ok everyone....the time is here! This weekend is the gathering.

Some items i do not think we have discussed like we did in prior years.
- In the past we've had people take charge of making breakfast and others donated supplies/food. With a smaller group and some people staying in hotels or day-tripping i think it's safe to say everyone is on their own for breakfast foods...of course sharing and whatnot is always welcomed. I'm not a big breakfast person so doesnt really affect me.
- Eating utensils/plate/paperware - normally we all pitch in and bring these supplies. We have not discussed this yet. I'll bring alot of plastic utensils which should be enough for the entire group. I can also run to Sam's Club and get cups and plates unless someone else has alot to bring and share?
- For anyone that might be new and just a reminder for all...there arent really "planned meals" per say. Some people make their own meals, some people make and share, we all snack all day so it'll be the same this year. 
- The only "planned meal" will be Saturday evening, potluck style! IF anyone wants to mention what they might make/bring you can let us know so others can plan accordingly. 

Let me know if i'm missing anything. If you have any fun games you'd like to bring and play as a group, please do so! In the past we've had cornhole/bagtoss, frisbee games, ring toss and more! 

Anyone who wants to participate in the random gift raffle, please bring a gift of $20 or less in value. This is optional to participate. i'm bringing raffle tickets :) 

Anything else we need to shore up before the weekend? I'll be heading down Friday morning and not bringing my trailer smoker this year. I'll have my Sweet Smoke Q barrell. I'll also bring 1 or 2 of those large canopies like in the past. If others have, CANOPIES, FOLDING TABLES and TABLE CLOTHS...can you please bring. 

Oh and bring your own camp chair or seating equipment. 

Ok i keep remembering more...fire wood will be essential. Does anyone have an abundance? I have some logs i can split and bring but not alot. 

I think that's it for now.......


----------



## carol506

John wont be participating in rib competition this year but w be making a spatchcock chicken and I’ll bring devil eggs for potluck.


----------



## carol506

I have about 20 plastic cups and lots of plastic forks,etc. I will bring for Saturday.


----------



## nimrod

Sorry guys but we will not be able to attend. Site 85 will be available soon.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...  So I am home changing out camping gear...  Doug, I would check with Don and see what for butts he's bringing...  I was gonna try and keep it a lil smaller this as I am only bringing a MES 30 (pid controlled) ..  So it will have to be small batches at a time in the smoker. 

I am doing the usual ham on Fri. night...  could use some sides to go with it.. .

Sat. - 2 slabs of ribs..  Charlotte's making a big garden salad and oreo dessert...


----------



## dougmays

Keith - i'll send Don a text now. I could pre-make some smashed taters for Friday night as a side.  I can Bring them and warm them up on a smoker i suppose


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  we could also make some kind of fresh sausage..  breakfast sausage..  and such..  don't have to all be snack sticks ...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK...  So I am home changing out camping gear...  Doug, I would check with Don and see what for butts he's bringing...  I was gonna try and keep it a lil smaller this as I am only bringing a MES 30 (pid controlled) ..  So it will have to be small batches at a time in the smoker.
> 
> I am doing the usual ham on Fri. night...  could use some sides to go with it.. .
> 
> Sat. - 2 slabs of ribs..  Charlotte's making a big garden salad and oreo dessert...


I wait all year for Charlottes desert.  See you Saturday.  Can we set up at your site?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes Carol..

We are out..  see y'all this weekend ...


----------



## dougmays

Hope y'all Thursday people are having a good time! Not sure if you have internet there but let me know if you need me to pick up anything! I'm planning on heading out around 10am and will be about a 3.5 hour drive down. See everyone soon!


----------



## bobcats110

Hey all - so this is how busy I got - I didn't even realize the Gathering was this weekened until I got the email from the FL State Parks with the checkout procedures from the campsite.  Looks like it was a little thin this year, but I hope all who were there had a good time.  Weather was certainly nice.  We actually had three soceer games yesterday, and the first time that my wife and I actually had to divide and conquer to get the kids where they needed to be.  Everyone have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## carol506

What a wonderful day yesterday was.  It was great seeing old friends again and enjoying all the good food.  Wishing everyone a joyous holiday season.  Stay well.


----------



## dougmays

Just got home about a hour ago.....unpacked and showered finally! I had a great time! Thanks for all that came out and the good times we had! i'll post pictures on here tomorrow from my phone! If anyone has a hard time uploading pics, you can email them to be at [email protected]. I know in the past some have had a hard time doing it. I'm also going to put my pics in a Google Folder and i'll share the link. 

Everyone have a great week and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well OK Then ...  "I SURVIVED"...   Another GREAT South Florida Gathering ... 

Let me start with a big Thank You to Jeff  and Doug ....  Without Jeff and his Forums, Doug would have never been able to start the S. Fl. Smokingmeatforums Gathering...  Doug and Smoking Al got the gathering started and it has blossomed ever since ...  So Thank You ... 

It was a little weaker this year than years past but a good time and good food was still had by all .. We had a couple of new people this year so that was encouraging... Said they would be back next year...  But then again there has been others that has said that as well...  

And it was actually a 1st timer (Drew) who won the Friendly rib competition.. 5 people entered ..   He did it on a recently purchased Masterbuilt Bullet Smoker .. He found it on clearance new for $17 ...  So congratulations Drew (he's not a member...   yet) ... 

As most know..  I don't own a cell phone so I don't have any pictures..  Doug has a few as he said he will be posting... 

OK..   I'm ready for next year..   is it here yet ??


----------



## dougmays

I've been trying to add pictures but i keep getting an error, i'll try in smaller batches


----------



## dougmays

This is a test.....

Update: apparently it's only letting me post one picture at a time and i have about 50. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## cuckoo4141

Had a great time again as usual. Good to see everyone again. 
Al and John were curious as to the brand of sausage on the smoker. Here it is.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay on this but the site isnt letting me upload multiple photos, i'm going to talk to the Admins and try to figure it out. This was never a problem before. In the meantime, i've uploaded all of my pictures to a Google Drive and made it viewable for anyone with this link. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1laBN4gqp26g0DGpR8xgRu6Oyljq-GSzm?usp=sharing 

This might be the only way to share without making a post for each of my 50+ pics.


----------



## dougmays

I also cannot edit the title anymore to add "photos added"


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yea..  you have to PM one of the mods to have it edited ...


----------



## dougmays

ah! I'm a mod myself, but not a super-mod haha. I just posted to that group to let them know


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

dougmays said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for the delay on this but the site isnt letting me upload multiple photos, i'm going to talk to the Admins and try to figure it out. This was never a problem before. In the meantime, i've uploaded all of my pictures to a Google Drive and made it viewable for anyone with this link. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1laBN4gqp26g0DGpR8xgRu6Oyljq-GSzm?usp=sharing
> 
> This might be the only way to share without making a post for each of my 50+ pics.


Wow that a lot of good food!  Looks like a great time.


----------



## dougmays

Thanks 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 ! We had a great time as usual. Feel free to come to FL next year for it!


----------



## TNJAKE

Nice turnout and looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## pineywoods

Title edited


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

dougmays said:


> Thanks
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> ! We had a great time as usual. Feel free to come to FL next year for it!


My brother lives in Melbourne and has fifth wheel.  Will try make this happen.


----------



## JckDanls 07

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My brother lives in Melbourne and has fifth wheel.  Will try make this happen.




I will say that you'll want to reserve a site as soon as we mention dates...  as the sites near us go quick ... you can always cancel ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

JckDanls 07 said:


> I will say that you'll want to reserve a site as soon as we mention dates...  as the sites near us go quick ... you can always cancel ...


Do you have dates and info posted yet?


----------



## JckDanls 07

No..  not yet....


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have some sad news. Van has passed away...  Many of you will remember him riding his mobility scooter around the campground...  He and his wife Phyllis attended many of the S. Fl gatherings as well as the N. Fl gatherings...  

He will be dearly missed ...  thoughts and prayers for Phyllis and the family ...


----------



## carol506

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have some sad news. Van has passed away...  Many of you will remember him riding his mobility scooter around the campground...  He and his wife Phyllis attended many of the S. Fl gatherings as well as the N. Fl gatherings...
> 
> He will be dearly missed ...  thoughts and prayers for Phyllis and the family ...


Sad news, he was a good guy.  Pass our condolences on to Phyllis, please.


----------



## nimrod

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have some sad news. Van has passed away...  Many of you will remember him riding his mobility scooter around the campground...  He and his wife Phyllis attended many of the S. Fl gatherings as well as the N. Fl gatherings...
> 
> He will be dearly missed ...  thoughts and prayers for Phyllis and the family ...


Very sad. Our condolences to Phyliss.


----------



## dougmays

Very sad indeed he will definitely be missed in future gatherings.


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have some sad news. Van has passed away...  Many of you will remember him riding his mobility scooter around the campground...  He and his wife Phyllis attended many of the S. Fl gatherings as well as the N. Fl gatherings...
> 
> He will be dearly missed ...  thoughts and prayers for Phyllis and the family ...



Well that sucks! He definitely will be missed!


----------



## carol506

Doug any idea as to when next gathering will be?


----------



## floridasteve

I was about to post the same thing!  I’m out of hibernation now and sure want to make the next one and renew old friendships!


----------



## JckDanls 07

After seeing your post Carol I went and looked at site availability ...  The first two weekends of Dec. (2-4 , 9-11) are the only weekends with most all the sites available...  Nov. weekends are all taken ... 



floridasteve said:


> I’m out of hibernation



How much was bail ?? Good to see ya back Steve


----------



## dougmays

Hello South Florida Gathering family...i've posted the new thread for 11th annual here https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/11th-annual-south-florida-gathering.314891/


----------

